# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: نوع متغیر در جاوااسکریپت چجوری مشخص می شه؟

## فاطمه_14

سلام
خسته نباشید
در جاوااسکریپت آیا نوع متغیرها بستگی به مقدار داره مثلا اگه مقدار از نوع رشته باشه نوع متغیر رشته ای می شه؟ چرا روی متغیرهای رشته ی عددی بدون تبدیل به عدد می شه محاسبات انجام داد؟منظور من نحوه ی کامپایل این جور دستورات هس

----------


## popcorn

با استفاده از typeof
http://www.javascriptkit.com/javatut...minevar2.shtml

----------


## Variable

بله مقدار  تعیین کننده نوع متغیر است. شما میتونید در یک سطح ابتدایی محتوای متغیر هاروش تشخیص بدی و در سطح بعدی نوع متغیر هارو(توضیح خاستی بگو)
در جاوا اسکریپت 5 نوع داده  اولیه وجود داره . مثلا وقتی یه متغیر عددی رو اینجوری تعریف میکنی 

var a="123";

شما یه متغیر رشته ایی از نوع رشته ایی اولیه داری استفاده میکنی 
و اینکه چرا  میتونی رو این رشته عملیات ریاضی به جز حمع رو انجام بدی . کلن بخاطر  اینه که جاوا اسکریپت در پشت صحنه عمل تبدیل نوع رو خودش هوشمندانه انجام میده به نوع شئی Number  که یک نوع اولیه نیست 
در نتیجه شما میتونی این عمل محاسباتی رو انجام بدی .

a+50;
"12350"
a*10;
1230

typeof "123";
"string"
typeof 1230;
"number"

----------


## فاطمه_14

> بله مقدار  تعیین کننده نوع متغیر است. شما میتونید در یک سطح ابتدایی  محتوای متغیر هاروش تشخیص بدی و در سطح بعدی نوع متغیر هارو(توضیح خاستی  بگو)


سلام
ممنونم از توضیحاتتون می شه یه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید به علاوه ی اینکه آیا  typeof عمل تبدیل رو انجام میده؟

----------

